# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Xhosa (Silene Capensis) African Dream Root - Log and Discussion

## astralpixels

*My order just arrived in the mail today. How exciting.*



*For those of you who don't know what this plant is, here's a  summary via Wiki:*
_Silene capensis_ (Xhosa: _undlela ziimhlophe_ — “white ways/paths”) (also known as African Dream Root) is a plant native to the Eastern Cape of South Africa, where it is regarded by the Xhosa people as a sacred plant. Its root is traditionally used to induce vivid (and according to the Xhosa, prophetic) lucid dreams during the initiation process of shamans, classifying it a naturally-occurring oneirogen similar to the more well-known dream herb _Calea zacatechichi_.

I see there are a few threads already that have talked about Silene  Capensis, but I wanted to keep a log of my own experience with the  oneirogen and would also like to bring it back up into discussion with  anyone in the forum who has either had experience with it or is  interested in doing so. I know there are mixed reviews on this plant, some stating it has only effects to increase vividness but no help with lucidity and others who claim it does in fact help them with lucid dreaming.

*I will be starting my log tomorrow morning and will continue to do so on a daily basis, up until my supply runs out (and possibly longer if I enjoy its effects).

*  If you'd like to join me, have any questions, advice, or would like to share your own experiences, I'd greatly appreciate it and look forward to the discussions and experiences we may share together.

*Warning: It is said that the effects of this plant can/will become permanent. Most people using it agree that after 3 months of taking this plant on a daily basis and under recommended dosage, the effects cannot be reversed, EVEN if you stop taking the root. You will continue to have anywhere up to 5 or more vivid dreams throughout the night, and enhanced dream recall. While all these things sound positive, this plant is connected to the Xhosa African tribe and brings the user into what is called the "White Paths", it is believed to be connected to spirits, and the plant is said to have a consciousness of it's own. If that's something you'd rather not permanently associate yourself with, then do not take this root. The only plant that is said to (momentarily) reverse its effects is cannabis, but after a few months the vivid dreams will return.*

*Lastly, as with any entheogen, plants, drugs, supplements etc, always do  your own extensive research before trying it. Make sure your being safe and know what  you're getting yourself into. Be careful out there.*

----------


## Shadow27

How does it work? I assume you don't eat it?

----------


## Lost_prophet

Question: Why does it say "Not for human consumption?"

----------


## astralpixels

I believe as a general rule of thumb, they advise on all of their products to not consume them, for legal reasons.

There are several methods, but it can be chewed and eaten, brewed into a tea, or as traditionally done mashed into a powder and stirred in a container of water so that a foam builds up on top, which is then eaten until full. I'm going to begin doing the traditional method every morning, an hour before breakfast on an empty stomach (as advised). The effects may slightly alter waking perception, but barely at all from what I've read. It's main effect, as with other oneirogens, isn't felt until sleep. It is said to create very vivid (and sometimes lucid) dreams as well as improve dream recall.

----------


## astralpixels

I've heard with digesting the plant, sometimes it may take around 3 days before the effects begin to accumulate enough to show up in your dreams, so I've decided to take a more immediate approach for tonight which is done by smoking. I will still be taking the morning methods, such as chewing it or brewing it in tea, but I won't be able to use the frothing method as I lack the tools to grind it into a fine powder.

I've lit a small bowl up and the smoke is a bit harsh but the taste is almost sweet. A kind of licorice smoke. Very light high similar to a tobacco hookah high, hardly noticeable, but it's there. I'll report tonight's slumber first thing tomorrow morning. I've decided to meditate and focus on a question before bed, in hopes that it may be answered in one of my dreams. 

Sweet dreams, everyone.

----------


## astralpixels

So having smoked the root last night had done no effect on my dreams. I did a bit more research and it's said that smoking Xhosa will not alter REM sleep, it is only done by some to get a slight head high or boost similar to caffeine. Oh well.

*It should also be known that most people will not see an effect until about 3 days after taking the Xhosa root. It is best advised to take it in the morning on an empty stomach and wait a while before eating so that the chemicals have time to go throughout the body before being disturbed with food digestion. As I experienced last night, there was a bit of trouble sleeping, if you take too much Xhosa you may experience lack of sleep, so be sure to know what dosage you're taking.
*

*Dreams from Last Night's Slumber:* Fell asleep probably around 11pm. Dreams were no more vivid than usual, no visitation by Dream Guide or ancestors, no lucidity, and no noticeable effect on dream recall. Just a jumble of many blurry dream fragments. I seemed to sleep soundly through most of the night, but had trouble falling back to sleep from 5am+ onward. I suppose that's normal considering I had a good 6 hours of sleep. I'm curious as to whether or not this was effected by my smoking of the plant last night.

*Today's Preperation Method:* Chewing. It has a taste similar to the smoke, some what sweet and a bit like licorice. It has a slight bitterness to it but not that strong. I tried to chew it as long as I could way past the point that it turned to a mush. I will be waiting 1 hour before eating breakfast.
*Today's Dose:* I have no scale but I eyed it to be around 2-3mg, which I will continue to take for the next 6 days.

*Notes:* It seems digestion is the best way to take this plant and more so in the frothing method. Since I do not have the tools to make it into a powder, the first week I will be chewing, the second week I will be brewing tea, and hopefully by the third week (and onward) I will have obtained a way to grind it into a powder and try the frothing method.

----------


## astralpixels

*Dreams from Last Night's Slumber:* Slept around 11pm, woke up a few times during the night and recorded some dream fragments, and finally getting up around 8am, I had no trouble sleeping tonight. The dreams weren't any more vivid but the content seemed a bit different, I've no way to say if this is placebo or not. They felt more... story like? In fact some parts I wasn't even involved in the dream it felt like I was watching a movie (though in some parts I would take consciousness in form of a character). This is different for me as usually my dreams are very boring and hard to tell from reality because of the very "normal" context in them. Dream recall was perhaps a bit better, but not noticeably.

*Today's Preparation Method:* This morning along with last night, I began chewing the root. It's a bit bitter and it seems to make me burp a lot. I felt upon chewing before sleep that my hypnagogic imagery had a brighter aura to it. I'm assuming the beginning phases of the "white paths" are taking place.
*Today's Dose:* 2-3 mg, one set at night and the second before sleep.

*Notes:* I'm going to try this chewing method for another two days, but if I notice no effects I may begin the tea method, as this seems to work with most people. We'll see.

----------


## MadMonkey

Ooh very interesting! I bet Waking Nomad would love to try this drug.

----------


## astralpixels

I dunno about that lolol, his dreams already seem pretty vivid and bizarre as it is! Would sure be interesting though :E

----------


## Timeless08

and how are you feeling now?

Im interested in trying the herb and am not concerned about altering my dreams into the future. I used to be a very advanced lder before I gave it up 6 years ago so will be interested to see how it feels to my old dreams

----------


## astralpixels

Hey Timeless, from what I hear it won't help too much with lucidity. It's mostly used to increase vividness and dream recall, but according to some, it does also have good effects on making you lucid. It's too early for me to tell because I've still got another day or two before I should be noticing the major effects, so stay tuned.

*Dreams from Last Night's Slumber:* I slept around 12am and woke up at 9am, feeling very well rested, easily slept through the night.The dreams felt no more vivid than usual but I can tell my dream recall is improving because I can easily remember the 3-4 dreams I had last night, which is odd for me because I rarely remember more than 2.

*Today's Preparation Method:* I had prepared a drink the night before in a water bottle and fell asleep. I woke up at around 7am and drank the root mixed with water, and went back to sleep for another 2 hours. It tasted like regular water.
*Today's Dose:* About 1/3 of a teaspoon of root that I powdered and mixed into a cup of water. According to someone I spoke with, although its hard to determine without a scale, this was about 2mg give or take.

*Notes:* I spoke with someone who's had lots of experience with the root and used it for 3 months, which it is said is when the permanent effects take place. He said that he stopped taking it after the 3 months, but the dreams continued to be vivid for a while longer before dropping just a bit and hitting a plateau where they dropped no further. His dreams at this plateau were way more vivid then before he took the plant and he is still able to recall 4-5 dreams a night with ease. He said that even cannabis, which is said to reduce the effects of xhosa root, will only temporarily do so because soon after the dreams return to that permanent increase that the root leaves behind on you. He also helped reassure me that even if the powdered root mixed with water doesn't foam (as this failed to happen with him as well), to just drink the water anyway as the effects will still take place, so I thank him a lot for his information. Technically because I've only been orally taking the root for 2 days, I've still got another two before I can see if any effects start to happen.

----------


## Shadow27

> Hey Timeless, from what I hear it won't help too much with lucidity. It's mostly used to increase vividness and dream recall, but according to some, it does also have good effects on making you lucid. It's too early for me to tell because I've still got another day or two before I should be noticing the major effects, so stay tuned.
> 
> *Dreams from Last Night's Slumber:* I slept around 12am and woke up at 9am, feeling very well rested, easily slept through the night.The dreams felt no more vivid than usual but I can tell my dream recall is improving because I can easily remember the 3-4 dreams I had last night, which is odd for me because I rarely remember more than 2.
> 
> *Today's Preparation Method:* I had prepared a drink the night before in a water bottle and fell asleep. I woke up at around 7am and drank the root mixed with water, and went back to sleep for another 2 hours. It tasted like regular water.
> *Today's Dose:* About 1/3 of a teaspoon of root that I powdered and mixed into a cup of water. According to someone I spoke with, although its hard to determine without a scale, this was about 2mg give or take.
> 
> *Notes:* I spoke with someone who's had lots of experience with the root and used it for 3 months, which it is said is when the permanent effects take place. He said that he stopped taking it after the 3 months, but the dreams continued to be vivid for a while longer before dropping just a bit and hitting a plateau where they dropped no further. His dreams at this plateau were way more vivid then before he took the plant and he is still able to recall 4-5 dreams a night with ease. He said that even cannabis, which is said to reduce the effects of xhosa root, will only temporarily do so because soon after the dreams return to that permanent increase that the root leaves behind on you. He also helped reassure me that even if the powdered root mixed with water doesn't foam (as this failed to happen with him as well), to just drink the water anyway as the effects will still take place, so I thank him a lot for his information. Technically because I've only been orally taking the root for 2 days, I've still got another two before I can see if any effects start to happen.



My best friend got that same effect from using DXM for a while.
Xhosa is probably safer... lol

----------


## astralpixels

I'm sure he had vivid dreams considering that stuff can make you hallucinate too, but the permanent effects from 3 months of cough syrup use and 3 months of xhosa root are completely different, I'm having trouble imagining how your friend had the "same effect". A quote from Erowid, "Many DXM-containing products (such as Coricidin Cough and Cold) also contain other active ingredients which can be dangerous or fatal in high doses." Definitely something I wouldn't mess with.

----------


## Shadow27

I meant "similar"  :Puppy dog eyes: 
His dreams are much more vivid than they used to be and his recall is much better
as well. But yeah, DXM is some dangerous shit.

----------


## astralpixels

That's pretty intense, I just prefer using plants because I'm a hippie, but to each his own I guess. :E

----------


## MadMonkey

Are there any known side effects of the drug? It would be cool if they could make a suplament base of the chemicals in the root.  :smiley:  I'm really interested in it but I don't know if I want to mess with it. I don't do drugs and never will for pleasure and stuff but this is pretty cool.

----------


## Shadow27

> Are there any known side effects of the drug? It would be cool if they could make a suplament base of the chemicals in the root.  I'm really interested in it but I don't know if I want to mess with it. I don't do drugs and never will for pleasure and stuff but this is pretty cool.



I agree.

----------


## astralpixels

> Are there any known side effects of the drug? It would be cool if they could make a suplament base of the chemicals in the root.  I'm really interested in it but I don't know if I want to mess with it. I don't do drugs and never will for pleasure and stuff but this is pretty cool.



I understand your concern, it is a pretty unknown plant. Personally I'd rather have something that's been grown out of the ground then in supplement form, just seems more natural. 

The only side effects I've felt was a headache, though I can't attribute this to the plant, because no one else using it reported headaches, so it may have been any number of other things that I did during the day (and i've since then haven't had headaches). And the second thing was trouble sleeping, but I believe that is because I smoked it at night on the first day, which is not a common method of consuming the plant. The last effect would be its purgative effect, but that is only in very high doses, because it may irritate the stomach.

I think its a generally safe plant to use so long as you take it with caution and adhere to the recommended doses. (just like any plant, supplement, or drug)

----------


## LostOnTrains

Do you think it would be possible to overdose. Also would it be possible to take a nice big dose and start tripping whilst awake?

----------


## astralpixels

I haven't read a single report of tripping while being awake, though I think it may have little influence on hypnagogic imagery, if anything just making it a bit more vivid. I also haven't heard of any overdoses and I did a lot of research, but I'm sure its possible. The thing is, all you need is 1-3mg a day, and that's a fairly small amount, so ODing would probably require a lot of roots.

There's a plethora of other substances to trip out on whilst awake, I wouldn't bother trying with silene capensis.

----------


## Timeless08

hmm I have read that drinking the water itself can make you quite sick that is why they preferred to only take the foam until bloated. How did you find the water ?

----------


## MadMonkey

I usualy don't see hypnogogic imagry so that might be interesting.  :tongue2:

----------


## Lakona

> Warning: It is said that the effects of this plant can/will become permanent. Most people using it agree that after 3 months of taking this plant on a daily basis and under recommended dosage, the effects cannot be reversed, EVEN if you stop taking the root. You will continue to have anywhere up to 5 or more vivid dreams throughout the night, and enhanced dream recall. While all these things sound positive, this plant is connected to the Xhosa African tribe and brings the user into what is called the "White Paths", it is believed to be connected to spirits, and the plant is said to have a consciousness of it's own. If that's something you'd rather not permanently associate yourself with, then do not take this root. The only plant that is said to (momentarily) reverse its effects is cannabis, but after a few months the vivid dreams will return.



Would you be able to direct me to where specifically you've heard these things? Since hearing about it here I've scoured the web about it, and have yet to come across any mention anywhere of a maintained effect after cease of use. In fact, I've yet to come across anyone who's said they've used it for more than a few weeks at a time at all...

Would be awesome if 'twere true though.

----------


## astralpixels

@Timeless: i found the drink to taste like regular water and it had no effects on me really. i believe it can make you feel a bit ill if you eat too soon after having had the drink. also i think i read someone mention eating meat doesn't go well with it (either it simply negates the effect of the plant or it may make you sick, i'm not sure). i'm vegetarian though, so i dont know what to say about that part.

@Lakona: perhaps my wording was a bit overstated, but I said "most people" because of the 2-3 people I read about, that used it for 3 months, they spoke of its permanency. And if I'm correct, the Xhosa tribe would give this root in a 3 month initiation to members of their tribe, which i'm assuming is why people cease to take it after 3 months, as it is no longer necessary.

The user Nobun mentions it twice in this thread, he seems to be very familiar with the root:
Silene capensis - The Corroboree

I browsed through most of these pages, but I believe someone here discusses the 3 month permanency as well :
https://www.dmt-nexus.com/forum/defa...osts&t=995&p=3
*

I didn't make this thread to encourage anyone to go out and use this root, because I know there isn't much information on it to begin with. I realize I may be taking a risk because the plant is mostly unknown (outside of the xhosa tribe), but I'm fine with that. This thread was meant to be a log of my experience in order to put some more data out there on it, and also to start discussion on it to see if other users were familiar with it. I strongly advise you guys to do your own research if you intend on taking this root.*

----------


## Lost_prophet

Keep up the work. I'm interested in your research.

----------


## Different

very interesting. I don't think I'll ever take it though, I'd prefer to learn and develop as opposed to use these types of aids to get better.
I wish you all the best with the study

----------


## Timeless08

Hi Different
It depends on what you are after, I guess this type of dreaming is very different to the norm. More like the start of quest dreaming

----------


## Different

Yes, I'm just after lucid dreams, mostly DILD and DEILD, the occasional WILD. Nothing too extreme.
By the way, how is it pronounced? Sosah?

----------


## astralpixels

It's definitely not meant entirely for lucidity (though it has been for some people, and I suspect it may be for me as well), but there are a few other african plants that do help and were used for conscious dreaming. It's more about causing vivid dreams and to increase dream recall, because to the Xhosa tribe, dreams were a very vital aspect of their daily life. Because I too find dreaming to be an important part of my life, I've been searching for ways to enhance it.

Personally I think anything we consume can be an aid or hindrance to our growth. To me this plant is no different than consuming food that may be high in B vitamins and other things linked to gaining lucidity in dreams. 

Also, if I'm correct xhosa has a clicking of the tongue which sounds like a sharp k, for the x, followed by "o-sah".

*Dreams from Last Night's Slumber:*Very vague and dim, fragmented, though random pieces are remembered clearly. This has lead me to believe the dreams from the previous nights may have entirely been produced by a placebo effect. Still from what I recall there was lots of 3rd person action, as if watching a film, where I'd hop in and take control of the character here and there. This is very uncommon in most my dreams and the movie-esque or visions feeling has been attributed to this root by other people (still it may be placebo, so i'm seeing it as inconclusive). Oddly enough this kind of dream was the way I experienced my first lucid dream and whenever I wake up I always feel like I almost became lucid each night. There's a particular feeling when you take over a DC's body that makes you question what just happened. "Wait wasn't I watching...." but before I have a chance to come to a conclusion I begin immersed with the dream following out the actions the DC was originally taking. Slept at 12am, woke up at 8am, slept very soundly.

*Today's Preparation Method:*  I very accurately (unlike yesterday, which I took too small a dose) prepared a grounded powder and shook it in a water bottle. It had a decent foaming, which was pleasing to me, but as advised by someone with experience I simply drank the whole thing. It didn't taste like regular water and had a mild sweet taste that is from the root, which leads me to believe I prepared it correctly today.
*Today's Dose:* Very well powdered, though I can't speak exactly for the mg, it was 1/2 a teaspoon, which was recommended to me by previously mentioned person.

*Notes:*  I've got a feeling the jumbling of different methods has been confusing my body, and the root has not found a place to stay still and release its effects. Today felt "right" when I took the dose so I will continue to replicate this method from now on. I won't be expecting much but I'll meditate before sleep to let the plant know that I'm ready for the journey.

----------


## MadMonkey

Is it suppose to give you more third person, story like dreams? Because I wouldn't want all my dreams to be 3rd person forever cuz I prefer emersive first person ones.

----------


## astralpixels

Not that I know of, it's seems common among what I've read but there's also some that never mention 3rd person like dreams. I think it may be placebo, because I'm expecting it to happen, but then again I haven't really experienced the "vividness" or amazing recall that others mention yet, i'll keep you updated. Here's examples from 2 different people:

Evening of the Third Day

My dreams have become incredibly vivid and intensely real. I’m very much taken aback by the remarkable shift in my dreams. My sensory perception and awareness is breathtaking. The visual colour pallet is astounding, I feel like I have finally woken up for the first time in my dreams. Silene Capensis is the most powerful dream herb I have ever encountered or used. The lucidity is phenomenal.

Evening of the Fourth Day

My dreams are amazingly lifelike. Geckos and lizards were moving and crawling through my dreamscape. Their skin was morphing with orange and green layers dancing through their scales. They climbed around my shoulders and my neck, moving in a downwards spiral. Instantly blindingly bright blue butterflies filled my vision. Thousands upon thousands of them were beating their wings in slow motion. Their wings started to tickle my eyelids and my cheeks gently. I felt so safe and warm comforted in my own soft giggles. I am immersed in absolute pure joy and contentment, each day the intensity and lucidity increases immensely, my dreams feel just as real as my waking life...

and one that describes the movie like visionary dreams,

Day 3

~280mg orally. This time I had a definite effect on my dreams. They weren't more "vivid" and i couldn't recall them better, but it definatly seems to change the dream content in a very strange way. I would watch the dream like a movie and it was professionally cut. At the same time, i could feel the dream characters life, as if i would watch someones life story through the interface of a dream. Then I would wake up in the middle of the night with a strange prickling sensation on my forehead and i couldn't get back to sleep for an hour, because the dream felt so strange. 

taken from this thread. theres lots more info there, as its the longest thread i could find with discussion about it. the themes vary but there are a few people describing "movie" or "visionary" like dreams, then of course there are those that dont mention it at all.

----------


## MadMonkey

How much does it cost for the 3 months worth of doses?

----------


## astralpixels

if you've got a scale and can really accurately measure it, 14 grams would suffice if you took 150mg doses daily for 3 months, which was recommended by someone from the DMT-Nexus forum, that took it for 3 months. Luckily 14grams is sold by herbalfire.com, which is where I got it, for 10 bucks. I messed around a lot with the doses though and since I don't have a scale to accurately measure, I may be taking more than 150mg, so I'm not sure if my 14 grams will last me. But I don't mind paying another 10 bucks to get the little bit left I need for 3 months, and then just keep the root for chewing even after the 3 months are over, as it has a few boosting effects that keeps you a bit energized through the day. In fact someone on that forum mentioned thats how he/she uses it, not really for dreaming, but he just likes the alertness it gives him during the day.

----------


## astralpixels

*Dreams from Last Night's Slumber:* Woke up several times during the night but didn't record dreams, fell asleep easily. 1am-9am. I can't remember a single dream now, maybe if I meditate and think about it for a while. Nope, not really. _Really_ starting to wonder if last few nights were entirely placebo, but I can't say for sure.

*Today's Preparation Method:* I wondered if grinding the root the night before might have an effect on the potency, so I decided to grind it this morning and mix it with the water. People recommend not buying already powdered root from vendors because the potency is lost, so unlike yesterday I'm grinding it early this morning to see if this changes anything. powder, water, shake it up, down it.
*Today's Dose:* 1/2 teaspoon.

*Notes:* a bit disappointed that nothing is taking effect, but i must continue. i'm beginning to wonder if maybe I have a high tolerance for it so it's not yet effecting me. but i'll continue to take the same doses until some magic starts happening. patience is key.

----------


## MadMonkey

Thats to bad nothing has happened. It seems like it started working in 3 days for those other people you qouted. You should figure ou the best way to take it and stick with it consitantly.

----------


## LostOnTrains

From what Ive read of the first couple of days, you were just finding a good preperation method, perhaps the first couple of days can be discounted as the preperation/ingestion technique was not right (as you say about one time the mixture just tasted like water, could be it was not mixed correctly, or you did not get a high enough dose) Perhaps thats why you are not feeling any effects yet.

----------


## Shadow27

> From what Ive read of the first couple of days, you were just finding a good preperation method, perhaps the first couple of days can be discounted as the preperation/ingestion technique was not right (as you say about one time the mixture just tasted like water, could be it was not mixed correctly, or you did not get a high enough dose) Perhaps thats why you are not feeling any effects yet.



That sounds logical to me

----------


## Timeless08

very interesting, keep it up im interested in reading more

----------


## astralpixels

*Dreams from Last Night's Slumber:* Slept from 11pm-8am, I should probably try a more stable and consistent sleeping schedule. I remembered about 4 dreams with what I feel is pretty good dream recall compared to my usual recall. I can't say the whole amount of the dreams were vivid but there were moments I could've sworn I was awake. In one such case I felt rain pouring down and I hid under a tree but still felt little drops falling on me and it was very serene and the visuals seemed to have a very pretty glow to them. I'm noticing celebrities, cartoon characters, and just... weird movie/tv like references showing up, and I honestly rarely even watch tv and almost never dream about this stuff. There were some more 3rd person action but I felt much more involved this time and in most cases I actually appeared in my body and interacted. 

*
Today's Preparation Method:*  Because of the dreams I had and feeling like the effects are building up, I decided to continue the powder in water method in addition to chewing a small root to see if this dose increase might be what I need.
*Today's Dose:*  1/2 teaspoon and a small root was chewed.

*Notes:* Placebo? I dunno, it very well could be, but there's something in the nature of my dreams that just feels... different. I can't quite put my finger on it. It's as if they all feel like... they have a deeper meaning? Almost as if a message is trying to be relayed to me, but I'm not "there" yet? Also I tend to have a high tolerance for things so this may be part of it, so hopefully the consistency along with the small increase in dose will show some better results in the coming days.

*Extra Notes:* I've found a few sources mentioning to avoid eating too much protein because it dims down the potency of the root, which at first I payed no attention to because the source I first read mentioned to avoid "meat", but I have been eating a lot of tofu and soy products which happen to have a lot of protein. This plus the fact that my batch seems to not want to froth into a foam when others mention theirs foams easily makes me think I may have an older supply that has perhaps lost it's potency? Just being skeptical and wondering what might be going on, alas I will continue with my current method until my supply runs out.

----------


## astralpixels

*Dreams from Last Night's Slumber:* No noticeable effect on dream recall little to no difference on vividness. I'm almost positive the effects have been placebo the past few days. I'm just as capable to have these kinds of dreams without the root.

*Today's Preparation Method:* Powdering took too long, going back to chewing as other's recommended. (no idea who's recommendations to take anymore)
*Today's Dose:* Not sure what to say about how big the dose was, two fairly small twigs, I'm guessing anywhere up to 5mg, probably a bit less.

*Notes:* I've read one such account of a guy using the root for a few days, giving up, then the effects taking place till day 10 even though he had stopped. Perhaps this is what maybe happening to me. My preprations methods seem to be no different than what other people have done, so either my body has a high tolerance or this root may be too old? I'm considering ordering a batch from a new vendor and make sure its new, and not an old harvest. Regardless, I will continue until my supply runs out.

----------


## Timeless08

dont change your dose too much, and if you do try in very small changes. You will find your body will not respond well to alternations all time time and may reduce the effectiveness. Still i agree you may have a dodge batch, im going to buy some over the weekend and will link to your journal .

----------


## LostOnTrains

Just ordered some to try it out. Ive tried calea z in the past, and the results were debatable. Never had any more vivid dreams that couldnt just be explained away as placebo. 
Also been looking at that african dream bean (I forget the proper name for it). It looks like it has more instant results.

----------


## astralpixels

*@Timeless08:* yeah i've tried being consistent with the powdering but that took too long to prepare, i'm being consistent with chewing until my batch runs out. also looking forward to your results, would be nice to see other people's experiences in comparison.

*@LostOnTrains:* Entada Rheedii? yeah i've heard of those too, don't know much about it though. anyway good luck, i hope you and timeless get a good batch, i guess i'll refrain from buying more until I see results from you guys. what vendors are you two buying from? i got mine from herbalfire.


*Dreams from Last Night's Slumber:* Decent recall didn't bother recording the dreams until the morning, although I think most of the effects are placebo, i'm sure SOME of it is active from taking the plant. if anything is just odder dreams and better recall, which i guess is nice. I remembered about 3 dreams, not much 3rd person action. slept well.

*Today's Preparation Method:* chewing.
*Today's Dose:* pretty much same amount as yesterday.

*Notes:* I spoke with someone who uses xhosa in 3g doses, which is fairly large, but he/she uses it for the psychoactive properties during the day. some of which _i believe_ include a gleen or glow from plants and nature, a better sense of well being, and a different vibe when meditating or laying down and watching hypnagogic imagery. he/she doesn't care much for the dreaming aspect, even though he/she did report having vivid dreams. interesting. definitely a different perspective. i'll await for other people's experiences on the forum before ordering a new batch, and will try a different vendor in hopes that maybe my current batch, simply lost its potency. i was really looking forward to the effects i read all around the web, so i'm not giving up on this plant.

----------


## anderj101

I just ordered some from a different vendor.  Once it arrives, I'll keep you posted how things go.  I'm considering putting it in my industrial juicer, as it grinds almost anything into a fine powder.

----------


## astralpixels

sounds great anderj, would be nice to see your results as well. good luck to all of you guys, i hope your experiments prove successful :E

----------


## LostOnTrains

> I just ordered some from a different vendor.  Once it arrives, I'll keep you posted how things go.  I'm considering putting it in my industrial juicer, as it grinds almost anything into a fine powder.



Is it the Nutrifaster N450? Those things kick ass (if your ass is made of apples)

----------


## anderj101

> Is it the Nutrifaster N450? Those things kick ass (if your ass is made of apples)



It's an industrial-grade juicer from the late 70's, 'The Champion Juicer' from W.R. Laboratories.  It's got a 1/2 horsepower motor the size of a watermelon.

----------


## LostOnTrains

Ah, wish I had one. I used to work in a juice bar and we used to have a Nutrifaster and it was like throwing fruit into a jet engine, that thing terrified me.
But anyways............................. I

----------


## dakotahnok

*I might try this. 

Umm stupid question... When you say chew do you mean chew and swallow.*

----------


## astralpixels

You can chew and swallow yeah, but most people spit it out after they've felt they've chewed long enough and the root looses its taste.

anyway, here's hoping tonight is the night that silene capensis decides to say hello in my sleep, i'll check back tomorrow. sweet dreams.

----------


## astralpixels

I'm going to be taking a break from the study for a week. It seems nothing is happening, which is odd considering the majority of the reports I've read on Silene Capensis end up with very good results taking place within 3 days. I figure it'd be good to take a few days off and see if the effects finally take place in the week to come, if anything does I'll be sure to update the thread.

For those of you who have ordered some root yourselves, please do report with your results because I know this plant does work and it deserves more respect and discussion, but unfortunately it didn't seem to bond too well with me. I'm guessing I just got a bad batch so I'm hoping the rest of you get good ones to help spread more info about this interesting plant. If nothing happens within the following week I may consider ordering more form a different vendor.

Good luck guys.

----------


## nina

Nice thread. Too bad you haven't gotten any results yet. I'm definitely interested in getting some myself. I'll probably go read about it on DMT-nexus first.

But first, I got some pharmahuasca to take care of.  ::D:

----------


## LostOnTrains

Mine arrived, but havent got it yet because Ive got to collect it from the parcel office. Will report tomorrow!

----------


## LostOnTrains

Ok, tried mine out this morning. It frothed up pretty good in water. I made a video of it, I will upload it later so you can see what method I used, and what it looked like.
This stuff tastes pretty nice, it smells almost exactly like liquorice root (maybe thats what it is!)
Got mine from Spiritgarden Ethnobotanicals, supplier of Peyote, ayahuasca, kratom and other entheogens

----------


## astralpixels

Thats great LostOnTrains! I'm glad you got your's to froth up and thanks for the link, I guess I'll be ordering some root from that vendor when I get a chance.

Good luck, I hope you end up with nice results, keep us updated. :]

----------


## LostOnTrains

Alright the video is uploaded YouTube - Silene Capensis. Day 1 so you can see how I prepared mine. I used quite a lot, but after I was done, I put the lid on the jar and put it in the fridge. Im gonna re-use it each day, adding a bit more root when it needs it and changing for fresh water when I feel like it.
I ate the foam, then frothed it up again and ate another load. After the second load I physically couldnt eat any more.
Also didnt eat anything else for a while after, but had a big cup of coffee right after eating it, not sure it that would effect it in any way.

Hope you have more luck with yours soon. The vendor is based in the UK, Ive no idea where you are from... but they were VERY quick posting it and it seems pretty fresh too.

----------


## astralpixels

Yeah I'm totally convinced I got an old harvest or bad batch now, yours looks quite fresh. I got mine from herbalfire.com, so I advise people to avoid that vendor if you plan on ordering some of this stuff. I'm from the US but considering you got really good results with the froth, I'm definitely considering paying a little extra to order from a vendor that I know has good stock. I might wait a week or two before I start up my research again, though. 

Thanks for sharing the video, by the looks of it I'm sure the results will prove successful.

----------


## anderj101

> I ate the foam, then frothed it up again and ate another load.



That looks a lot like the descriptions I've been reading all over the web. Quite a bit of foam to eat. It appears you didn't really pulverize it into dust; just a minute or so with the mortar and pestle to crush it up.





> Yeah I'm totally convinced I got an old harvest or bad batch now, yours looks quite fresh.



I ordered mine from World Seed Supply on the Bonanza(dot)com site in the USA. I found several other vendors by using Google, but a lot of them had the same 'contact' address as HerbalFire. I suspect they're doing business under several different names.

I haven't received mine yet, but I will also shoot a video of the preparation process when it does arrive. Hopefully it works out ok.

----------


## Shadow27

Thank you *LostOnTrains*, that video was very good. I'm really considering trying this
myself. I'll see how things play out here  :smiley: 





> I found several other vendors by using Google, but a lot of them had the same 'contact' address as HerbalFire. I suspect they're doing business under several different names.



Wow... HerbalFire seems kinda sketchy

Also, *anderj101*, I love your dream goal:




> ()Morph into a giant Linux penguin and crush the Microsoft campus.



I lolled  :tongue2:

----------


## LostOnTrains

> That looks a lot like the descriptions I've been reading all over the web. Quite a bit of foam to eat. It appears you didn't really pulverize it into dust; just a minute or so with the mortar and pestle to crush it up.



Bear in mind I speeded up the preparation process on the video. The grinding took longer than is shown. Some parts were big and I had to take them out and cut them up more with scissors, and then grind some more. But yeah, mostly it was broken down into small chips rather than powder... my mortar and pestle isnt too good. Seemed to work okay though.

EDIT: DJ entry: Weird dream/vision from last night

----------


## MadMonkey

Its to bad this drug isn't better documented because it would be great to know the best way to prepare it.

----------


## anderj101

> Also, *anderj101*, I love your dream goal: ()Morph into a giant Linux penguin and crush the Microsoft campus.



Thanks! Being an avid Ubuntu Linux user, I avoid Microsoft like the plague.  ::D: 





> Bear in mind I speeded up the preparation process on the video.



I thought so. Looks like it worked good, thanks for posting the video.

----------


## astralpixels

@Anderj: can't wait to read about your results and thanks for the info, I'll make sure to double check vendors to make sure they aren't owned by herbalfire (not that I have anything against them, but seems like their silene capensis isn't of too great quality, can't speak for the rest of their stock)

@LostOnTrains: interesting DJ entry thanks for sharing, I wonder if the root is already taking effect, keep us updated!

----------


## Shadow27

> Thanks! Being an avid Ubuntu Linux user, I avoid Microsoft like the plague.



Its Fedora Linux or Solaris for me  :smiley:  I hate windows

----------


## anderj101

I finally collected all the materials needed to try out the Silene Capensis.  


The Silene Capensis, as received from World Seed Supply.


A closeup.


Got a new coffee grinder to pulverize the roots.


Input...


Output...  I fed this through a couple of times to obtain a 50% fine powder and 50% small granules.


Loading a level tablespoon into a jar with some water.  The dust smells a bit like licorice.


No froth after swirling with a wooden spoon for a while.  I also put a lid on the jar and violently shook it for a couple of minutes, still no froth.

I'm not really sure what to do with it, since there is no froth to eat.  Perhaps I'll just filter the water through a fine screen and drink it...

----------


## LSDreamer

Im not sure but I would say dont grind it. Use a mortar and pestle.  All I can suggest, and I have no experience.

----------


## LostOnTrains

Tried it faithfully for 7 days straight, each day eating the foam in the morning. 
Decided to give it a break as I haven't really noticed any particular change in my dreams (some of them seemed like they were maybe a bit more vivid, but that was probably just because I was expecting it).
My main problem I think is that I have been eating meat pretty much every day, and I read that this can render it uneffective.
I still have plent of root left, but I may save it fro when I have a week to really stick to a diet and do it properly.

----------


## astralpixels

It's a shame we haven't gotten good consistent results. On one hand Lostontrains managed to get it to foam, but it seems that like me, anderj can't seem to get it to foam either (perhaps try not grinding it to a complete powder, but do something like Lostontrains did). I didn't eat any meat but I heard that protein in general can counter it's effects. The problem is, I was eating lots of tofu which happens to have a lot of protein as well.  One of the reasons I had imagined the protein couldn't haven't been the  main factor is that some people did this for 3 months to gain permanent  effects, and I can't imagine a diet that could last that long with  omitting or reducing protein without there being some health concerns. So I really don't know what might be going wrong here.

I actually started taking the root again in torn up pieces with kitchen scissors and mixing it in some tea for the past 3 days, and still nothing more than a bit more vivid hynpagogic imagery with a white glow to them, but this for all I know can be from placebo or any other things I'm eating through the day, because it's not abnormal for me to experience weird HI (as it's already odd to begin with). So I really think that it just doesn't seem to work for certain people.

I'll give it a go one more time from a new vendor in a few weeks, but I'm not too psyched about it as I was initially, I may just try other oneirogens instead.

----------


## Shadow27

I'd say try reducing the protein. Not dangerously but enough. Maybe it's not protein at all, maybe its something else in meat
that helps the process?

----------


## astralpixels

I've heard that meat and/or protein negates its effects. It could be that perhaps we could try to reduce protein in take a bit for a few days while trying it out, but I can't imagine how some people manage reducing protein intake for 3 months (in order to gain permanency with the root's effects).

I'm hoping that it may just be meat and not so much protein, that reduces the effects, and the reason mine proved unsucessful was because I perhaps got a batch that didn't seem to foam. All of this though is complete speculation, I really have no idea what to think about it, it's such an unresearched plant.

----------


## Lost_prophet

This doesn't seem to be nearly worth the effort put into it.

----------


## anderj101

> anderj can't seem to get it to foam either (perhaps try not grinding it to a complete powder, but do something like Lostontrains did).



I'm going out shopping later to see if I can find a mortar and pestle set.  I can't imagine that there will be much of a difference, but I will certainly give it a try.  Perhaps the electric grinder created too much heat and destroyed something in the root.

----------


## Shadow27

hmm. I've been doing some research on techniques / instructions for taking it and haven't been able
to find anything. I'm really tempted to order some myself, perhaps from a different vendor, and see
If I can come up with anything. It might be difficult though as I am a college student and my parents
probably wouldn't be open to this kind of thing. I'll figure something out.





> I'm going out shopping later to see if I can find a mortar and pestle set.  I can't imagine that there will be much of a difference, but I will certainly give it a try.  Perhaps the electric grinder created too much heat and destroyed something in the root.



That is entirely possible

----------


## LostOnTrains

> I've heard that meat and/or protein negates its effects. It could be that perhaps we could try to reduce protein in take a bit for a few days while trying it out, but I can't imagine how some people manage reducing protein intake for 3 months (in order to gain permanency with the root's effects).
> 
> I'm hoping that it may just be meat and not so much protein, that reduces the effects, and the reason mine proved unsucessful was because I perhaps got a batch that didn't seem to foam. All of this though is complete speculation, I really have no idea what to think about it, it's such an unresearched plant.



From the various bits and pieces Ive read online, its best to stop eating meat for a couple of days before taking the xhosa root, and then to continue not eating meat whilst taking it. 
One theory I had was that its not the protein exactly, but the act of fasting that makes it work better. 

Im guessing it was the Xhosa Tribe that used this root(?)
So according to wikipedia, their traditional diet:
The Xhosa settled on mountain slopes of the Amatola and the Winterberg Mountains. Many streams drain into great rivers of this Xhosa territory including the Kei and Fish Rivers. Rich soils and plentiful rainfall make the river basins good for farming and grazing making cattle important and the basis of wealth.
*Traditional foods include beef(Inyama yenkomo), mutton(Inyama yegusha), and goat meat, sorghum, maize and umphokoqo (dry maize porridge), "umngqusho" (made from dried, stamped corn and dried beans), milk (often fermented, called "amasi"), pumpkins(amathanga), beans(iimbotyi), and vegetables.
[edit]*

If meat was a large part of their diet, then cutting it out would be like starving yourself. 
Then again, I think fasting like this would be sufficient to create some pretty messed up dreams anyway.

----------


## MadMonkey

> Im guessing it was the Xhosa Tribe that used this root(?)
> So according to wikipedia, their traditional diet:
> The Xhosa settled on mountain slopes of the Amatola and the Winterberg Mountains. Many streams drain into great rivers of this Xhosa territory including the Kei and Fish Rivers. Rich soils and plentiful rainfall make the river basins good for farming and grazing making cattle important and the basis of wealth.
> *Traditional foods include beef(Inyama yenkomo), mutton(Inyama yegusha), and goat meat, sorghum, maize and umphokoqo (dry maize porridge), "umngqusho" (made from dried, stamped corn and dried beans), milk (often fermented, called "amasi"), pumpkins(amathanga), beans(iimbotyi), and vegetables.
> [edit]*




Sounds like they get a lot of protien with all the meat and beans and such.  :tongue2:

----------


## anderj101

Has anyone had any further luck with this? I haven't tried it again, but plan to revive the effort soon.

----------


## astralpixels

I stopped trying as I'm pretty sure my batch is no good. I might try again in a few weeks with a new order but in the meantime I'm experimenting with datura and valerian root. If I do order some in the future though I'm gonna make sure it's coming over seas from south africa, hoping it'll be fresh and more potent.

I'm sure it works, theres lots of reports that suggest it does, I'm just curious why it hasn't proved successful any of us yet. Anyway let us know if you do try again!

----------


## anderj101

I still can't get mine to foam, even after being pulverized into a face-powder consistency with a mortar and pestle.  I've tried twirling a wooden spoon, and closing the jar and shaking it until my arms feel like they're going to fall off.  All I get is a few bubbles that disappear quickly.  :Uhm: 

With that said, and with some hope that the root is not totally bogus, I'm going to drop about 1/2 teaspoon in my morning and evening tea every day until it's gone.  I usually don't eat for 2-3 hours after my tea, and my evening tea is usually 3-4 hours after dinner.  Wish me luck!  ::sheepishgrin::

----------


## Metalconch

Sub

----------


## anderj101

OK, I am finally seeing (dreaming) some results. I've been putting a good 1/2 teaspoon+ in my morning and evening tea. Recent dreams have been really strange compared to most of my dreams in the past which, for the most part, followed a believable life storyline. A few of my recent dreams have been straight up "off the wall". I find them quite entertaining, however I seem to lose my lucidity or wake up a lot quicker now. I absolutely must work on stabilization and control, two of my weak spots.

I intend to continue putting it in my tea until it's all gone, then I may consider buying another ounce of it. It seems to have a very slow effect buildup, mine taking about 10 days before I have noticed any significant results. I must say that it was a big disappointment when I couldn't get the foam on the water that everyone mentions, however I think that it is still quite effective when brewed in tea.

Morning blend, ~7:00AM (for 3 cups):
3 tsp Yerba Mate
6-8 Hawthorn berries, crushed (vasodilator)
1 tsp Catuaba bark (stimulant)
1 tsp Chamomile (flavor)
1 tsp Ginger (stimulant, blood thinner)
1/2 - 1 tsp Silene capensis (chopped, then crushed)
1/2 - 1 tsp maple suger added for sweetness

Evening blend, ~7:00PM (for 3 cups):
2 tsp Silver needle white tea
6-8 Hawthorn berries, crushed
1/4 tsp Chamomile
1/2 - 1 tsp Silene capensis
1/4 - 1/2 tsp maple suger added for sweetness

Notes: 
After boiling, I allow the water to cool to 180-185 degrees Fahrenheit (82-85 degrees Celsius) before I add it to my tea mixture. This helps to reduce the amount of tannin that's extracted from the tea, making it much less bitter when allowed to steep for 20-30 minutes.

I added the Hawthorn berries in early February 2011 to help lower my high blood pressure and eliminate Raynaud's phenomenon. This is my natural alternative to Procardia XL (Nifedepine ER), which thoroughly destroyed my ability to dream (or recall dreams) during the latter part of 2010.

----------


## Shadow27

Thats interesting. I'm going to have to try this at some point.

----------


## anderj101

*bump

Hoping this thread hasn't died. Has anyone else had even a partial success with this at all?  I'm certain that I'm starting to experience positive results, but they took much longer than expected to show up; taking about 14 days for me.

Perhaps the roots that I (and maybe others) received are old and the active constituents have degraded or oxidized over time. I'm tempted to get another ounce and continue putting it in my tea for a while longer.

----------


## Shadow27

That sounds like a good idea. Try it and report back  :smiley:

----------


## Sporehed

Hello everyone, I'm Spore
I just found this forum for the third or fourth time and finally decided to make an account! I found this thread and am hoping to revive it (although there could quite possibly be others that are similar).

I am on my 5th day of using African Dream Root and i will maintain a journal on here if anyone is still interested? 

*Day one and two prep:*

All of this was done within half an hour of waking up.

Boiled water in a tea kettle (one mug full)

Prepared like normal tea, using powdered roots. I do not have a scale and have been estimating with 1 teaspoon doses (i believe they are a bit high)

left to steep for about half an hour, added honey to reduce the odd Raw potato-like flavor. (although the raw powder tastes sweet)

Drank and waited atleast half an hour to an hour before eating food.

*Dreams:*

Both nights i went to bed after heavy use of Cannabis. I remember no dreams from the first two nights, but it is said to take 3 days for effects to take hold. 

*Day 3 and 4 prep:*

After doing more research i found that the traditional method was done by frothing it in room temp water.
 So I decided to switch my preparation to this method. 
About half a tall glass of water out of the tap and again about one teaspoon of root. 
Contrary to other posts I have seen, my root foamed up fairly well the first time, used a plastic stirring spoon and a glass to mix.
Took a good amount of spoonfuls of foam. I basically went until i did not feel comfortable taking more. 
Again did not eat for at least half an hour.

*Dreams:*

*Day 3*

Light effects are felt after taking it in the morning (possibly placebo)

I went to bed after using Cannabis again, my dream remembrance was terrible of course. But i do feel as if i was dreaming through the night fairly vividly.The small amounts I remember are very odd and real feeling. I distinctly remember sitting with Kanye west in a convertible with my arm around him while having our pictures taken by fans. I can very clearly remember seeing and feeling sweat on his bare arms, as if he just finished a show. Keep in mind he is not somone i take any interest in.

*Day 4:
*
Today, i used cannabis but a couple of hours before i went to bed, this seemed to help. 

My dreams were long and fairly vivid. I have had dreams like it before and although i am glad i dreamed through the night, The dreams seemed to have a sort of darkness or dark cloud lingering in them, for example, the sky is usually grey (seems to be a common theme in my dreams).

I distinctly remember 4 different settings and scenes... So i guess that counts as 4 dreams? Not sure how i count dreams hahaha. 

My last dream i felt as if i was being chased or watched, i woke up and had a lasting anxiety. And oddly enough, at first i thought i didn't dream at all and i was just laying in bed being pissed off that i didn't dream. Then it all just came back. Keep in mind i remember small patches of these 4 dreams not the full dreams themselves. I did not write them down because i had to get up and get ready unfortunately.

concluding...

My main goal with experimenting with this is to help achieve lucidity and really just have good experiences that have a lasting impact on my daily life... while im asleep!

I am 17 years old so i hope that starting early on this lucid stuff will really benefit me  :smiley: 

Thanks, hope to have some good experiences with this forum
*-Spore*

(Also a graffiti artist if anyone is into that)

----------


## Voldmer

> Both nights i went to bed after heavy use of Cannabis.



Why don't you take a break from Cannabis during the time you take Silene Capensis! I have no personal experience with cannabis, but I've read countless accounts by others to the effect that cannabis more or less destroys their ability to have dreams at all. It seems to be one of the most effective ways _not_ to dream.

I suggest giving Silene Capensis a real chance by dropping the cannabis for the duration of your experiments.

At any rate: good luck with Silene Capensis. I have tried it myself, without earth-shattering success, and I will definitely try again in the not-too-distant future.

----------


## Sporehed

I really like cannabis haha, it will be tough but i may have to.... For science. I think it is having effects on my dreams but i agree that the cannabis is most likely really impacting my dream recall. Because both nights where i have not been fried and gone to bed i didn't immediately remember my dreams, it was very strange. It's like all of a sudden the dream just comes to me as a memory but at first i think i haven't dreamt at all. (I will update the journal while im at this)

Day 5:

Prep the morning of, same as usual. foam and take spoonfuls of foam until bloated.

Dreams:

So i woke up and felt like I didn't dream... but something inside me was saying I did. I tried really hard to remember anything, but no luck. 
Also note that i woke up a couple times in the night and did not remember a dream i was in or anything, and I tried to. 
But all of the sudden at around 1Pm i saw a picture of a guy holding a fish and suddenly i remember a small portion of my dream last night where i was reeling in a fish for some guy and the fish turned out to be this other worldly looking beast that was like 30 ft long... But that's it. 

I have already smoked today but i will not be smoking past this point (4:30 pm) so that will give a solid amount of time for the herb to exit my system a bit.

I will also note that i did not take any root this morning as my alarm didn't go off and i almost missed a bus. I may do a couple froths on my empty stomach (its been 5 hours) just to give some effects but i have seen some people have prolonged effects.... hmm. 


*-Spore
*

----------

